# AnyOne BSNL  - Modem ZTE ZXDSL 831A ???



## PraKs (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi friends,

I think now, BSNL is giving some chienese brand modem -  ZTE ZXDSL 831A ( Is it from UTStarcom ? )

Any ideas about this modem ? Not seen any config details or tricks to modify firmware. Unable to see port forward too. 

Torrents not working properly as there is no option to do port forward. If Port forward settings is changed in U torrent to Port 80 then Speed is around 100 KB/Sec, but no upload at all.  Problem is download speed is around 100 KB/Sec but upload never crosses 5 KB/Sec. 

porforward.com is of no help bcoz I dont see any such options they have shown in screenshots. (Home 500 Plan)

I have never read any documentation about this modem..  Any help ?


----------



## sam_1710 (Jan 3, 2008)

aahh... that's a $hit of a modem.. 
Even my fren's havin port forwarding problems with this one!! 
I think its a cheap Chinese modem bought by these BSNL ppl..!


----------



## PraKs (Jan 7, 2008)

Well I m more then happy with cheap Chinese modem as it gives me around 250 - 280 KB / Sec speed. ( Yes U read that right )

All I need is port forward.. Any help guys ?


----------



## sam_1710 (Jan 7, 2008)

AFAIK.. your speed doesn't depend on your modem's brand.. Anyways.. Enjoy your connection dude!! 
Well i found this when googling : *www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/ZTE/ZXDSL831/ZXDSL831index.htm
Its a portforwarding guide for ZTE ZXDSL831 .. jus try it!!


----------



## praka123 (Jan 7, 2008)

AFAIK,bsnl is giving siemens modem here in kerala.not distributing these days as it needs upgradation of firmware(sourced from friend @bsnl).


----------



## PraKs (Jan 8, 2008)

sam_1710 said:


> AFAIK.. your speed doesn't depend on your modem's brand.. Anyways.. Enjoy your connection dude!!
> Well i found this when googling : *www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/ZTE/ZXDSL831/ZXDSL831index.htm
> Its a portforwarding guide for ZTE ZXDSL831 .. jus try it!!



Thank u

I have already seen that page.

I guess BSNL has changed the firmware & I Dont see any of the pages as shown in screenshots. 

Does anyone has this modem & did the port forward ??


----------



## praka123 (Jan 8, 2008)

^port forwarding for these modems in bridge mode is easy.open any random port btwn 40000 and 60000 for eg: 54897  and make sure ur firewall allows this open port.also  in linux make sure iptables -L shows above as open port 
then edit ur torrent client to point to the open port;thats it!


----------



## PraKs (Jan 11, 2008)

@praka123

Can u please tell me how to do that in BSNL ? 

Win XP SP2


----------



## PraKs (Feb 25, 2008)

Any help 

Is it possible to download & upload Torrent smooth without port forward ?


----------



## ontont (Jun 27, 2008)

its not a router,
just a simple modem

so not forwarding ****


----------



## jaykone (Jul 5, 2008)

I've solution to do portforward on ZTE ZXDSL 831A
after login to router,
goto following url
*192.168.1.1/home1.html


----------



## anshul (Jul 19, 2008)

Where could I get the drivers for this Modem in case I formatted my PC, they didnt provide the CD?


----------

